# Flatland Tricks für Anfänger



## BlackBMX (14. März 2004)

Hi,
Welche Tricks sind für Flatland-Anfänger am leichtsten zu lernen?


----------



## ylfcm (14. März 2004)

www.bmxtrix.com

 alle schön sortiert nach schwierigkeit, mit guten erklärungen, videos usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackBMX (14. März 2004)

Vielen Dank )))


----------

